# 27.5/29/Mullet oder einfach das perfekte Bike



## Jessi_ (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich suche mein perfektes Bike und bin maximal verwirrt 
Dank meiner Söhne habe ich vor zwei Jahren das biken für mich entdeckt.
Angefangen mit einem Trek Fuel woman 27.5 (All-mountain), dann letztes Jahr ein Mondraker Summum 27.5(Downhiller) gekauft und
jetzt wünsche ich mir ein Zwischending, also Enduro/Freerider. 
Ich war bei Canyon und bin ein Torque Gr.S 27.5 und ein Spectral XS 27.5 gefahren, leider waren die Mullet-Varianten nicht in Gr.S da :-(
Dann beim Fahrradhändler vor Ort bin ich ein Yeti SB150 29" gefahren. Das Santa Cruz Nomad steht noch auf meiner Liste.
So jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage :-D 
Was fahrt ihr? Von 29" und somit vom Yeti habe ich mich schon verabschiedet, da ich nicht nach hinten absteigen kann, zu kurze Beine.
Sollte ich einfach bei 27" bleiben oder macht Mullet durchaus sinn? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Ich fahre gerne agil und schnell, aber möchte auch gut über Wurzeln kommen und springen finde ich auch toll.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mit Erfahrungen weiterhelfen!?
Viele Grüße
Jessi


----------



## Stuetzrad-DHler (6. Dezember 2022)

Besitze ein Trailbike und ein Nomad, beides in reinrassig 27,5, weil ich klein bin. Bin mit beiden viel im Bikepark. Letztendlich ballert aber das Nomad deutlich besser, ist ein starker Unterschied zum Trailbike. Wurzel, Drops, Tables alles kein Thema mit dem Nomad, daher käme ein Downhiller für mich nie in Frage. Aber selbst Touren kann das Nomad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2022)

Hi Jessi,

wie groß bist du denn überhaupt? Wenn die Schrittlänge nicht reicht um über ein 29er HR abzusteigen vermutlich nicht allzu groß?

Ich bin 1.70m mit 82cm Schrittlänge. Über ein 29er Hinterrad abzusteigen klappt damit zwar meistens, im arg steilen löchrigen Gelände kann das aber auch schon komisch werden. Obwohl es theoretisch irgendwie gehen würde (meistens) hab ich für mich ebenfalls beschlossen, dass ich zumindest an den Rädern fürs Grobe kein 29er hinten haben möchte. Es limitiert ja unabhängig von der Absteige-Thematik auch die Bewegungsfreiheit. Auch das ist nur im Grenzbereich relevant, also es muss schon sehr garstig und steil sein damit das Hinterrad im Weg umgeht, aber genau das sind ja dann auch die Situationen wo es besonders relevant ist möglichst wenig "eingeschränkt" zu sein, und wo es besonders blöd wird, wenn man sich irgendwo einkeilt. Wenn man Typ Hasadeur ist, dann ist das vermutlich weniger relevant, wenn es manchmal/selten halt ein wenig suboptimal ist. Wenn man hingegen eher ein Typ ist, dem vereinzelte dumme Situationen lange im Gedächtnis bleiben, dann wird das irgendwann verunsichern und den Spaß verderben. Ich bin eher der zweite Typ Mensch, daher für mich ein no-go.

Nichts desto trotz sehe ich aber auch definitiv Vorteile an 29er Rädern. Wo ich mich bei 26 vs 27,5 noch totgelacht habe, wenn irgendwas von "Überrollverhalten" erzählt wurde, merkt man das imo bei 29 dann schon ziemlich. Vom Gefühl her ist so ein 29er Rad einfach ein Panzer der mit stoischer Ruhe über alles drüber rollt, was ihm in den Weg kommt.
Vorteil: es gibt enorme Sicherheit. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich es am Vorderrad liebe.
Nachteil: es braucht mehr Nachdruck beim Manövrieren.
Und ein weiterer Nachteil, der besonders bei viel Federweg und nicht besonders riesenhafter Körpergröße relevant wird: der Stack ist einfach zwangweise sehr hoch. Ich mag eher niedrige Stack-Werte an meinen Rädern, daher ist ein 29er Vorderrad samt 160mm Federweg schon eine Challenge, und ich muss schon tief in die Trickkiste von Flatforce-Vorbau, Stack-opimiertem Steuersatz und flachem Lenker greifen um das für mich angenehm hinzubasteln. Wenn man mit hohem Stack sowieso glücklich wird, dann ist es weniger Problem, aber man sollte es immerhin mal beachten und abschätzen ob das noch passt.

Du siehst also, da gibt es irgendwie gar kein klares Urteil, man kann nur Vor- und Nachteile aufzählen. So ungefähr sieht dann auch mein Fuhrpark aus 
Die beiden "seriösen" Räder fürs Grobe, einmal Enduro-Fully und einmal Enduro-Hardtail sind Mullets. Das Spielzeug-Hardtail für die Hometrails und Schlechtwetter ist ein reiner 27,5er. Und das dropbarisierte Mtb-Hardtail für Strecke und schnelle Trail-Runden ist ein reiner 29er.

Im Grunde lässt sich deine Frage also nicht per Internet beantworten. Du musst einfach testen:

ob du mit den erhöhten Lenkkräften eines 29er Vorderrads zurecht kommst oder nicht
ob du die Spurtreue und das resultierende "Panzer"-Gefühl magst, oder ob es dir zu wenig agil vorkommt
ob du mit dem Stack zurecht kommst, bzw. es noch möglich ist den Lenker weit genug runter zu bekommen
Da ist jeder Jeck am Ende anders...

Im Endeffekt solltest du einfach ergebnisoffen weitertesten, so wie du es schon angefangen hast . Die Geometrie des Gefährts hat ja, neben der Laufradgröße, einen noch viel entscheidenderen Einfluss. Durch den Ausschluss von 29er HR (aus gutem Grund) ist das ganze schon "etwas" eingeschränkt, es bleibt aber immer noch eine riesige Auswahl die es zu sortieren gilt... Letzten Endes lasse ich sowas dann gerne einfach mein Bauchgefühl entscheiden


----------



## Jessi_ (7. Dezember 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Hi Jessi,
> 
> wie groß bist du denn überhaupt? Wenn die Schrittlänge nicht reicht um über ein 29er HR abzusteigen vermutlich nicht allzu groß?
> 
> ...


Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort 😊
Ich bin nur 158cm groß und habe eine Innenbeinlänge von 75cm 🙈 
Es gibt halt kein richtig oder falsch🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2022)

Bei der geringen Körpergröße dürfte der Stack eines Enduro oder Freeride-Bikes mit entsprechend viel Federweg bei Mullet ein sehr großes Thema werden!
Das passt mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit eher nicht, außer du magst den Lenker gerne um einiges höher als den Sattel.


----------



## lugggas (9. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
nachdem ich für meine Frau hier ein wenig gestöbert habe erlaube ich mir mal ein Kommentar 
Sie ist auch 158 bei 77er Schrittlänge.
Bis jetzt ist sie ein 2017er transition Patrol gefahren in S. 405er reach. Damit war sie sehr zufrieden, lediglich wollte sie dann eine Stütze mit mehr als 120mm Hub, was beim dem Rahmen nicht ging.
Parallel dazu ist sie ein Cube stereo 120 zum Touren gefahren, das war mit 29" vorne hinten und mit 420er Reach einfach zu viel Rad.

Jetzt haben wir ihr ein Transition Scout in XS mit 410er Reach gekauft.
Hier kann sie locker eine 150er Stütze fahren und sollte sich nicht mehr ganz so nach Gelenkbus anfühlen wie das Cube.
Daher wird das Scout mit 150 mm vo/hi das neue do it all bike.


----------

